# 4 month backlog on Jobseeker Allowance



## access (26 Aug 2008)

i am currently going from Jobseekers benefit to Jobseekers allowance and have had my claim in for a month now and had not received any payment since my JB ended.

I went into my local office here in cork and to find out the reason why there was no word from them and the lady at reception informed me that there is currently a 3 month backlog of JA applications to process.

Im getting worried now, because money is getting tight (my missus works full time but we are still finding it tough) and its back to school time for the kids, so the thought of no money coming in on my side is worrying.

I have been onto the citizens information and they were very helpful, but really the only thing that can be done is to get a temp HSE loan, which i really don't want to do.

Has anyone experienced this recently or have any ideas on the matter?


----------



## nesbitt (26 Aug 2008)

Move heaven and earth to get a job..........


----------



## Up Tipp (27 Aug 2008)

Would you not visit your community welfare officer with a view to applying for supplementary welfare allowance?


----------



## Welfarite (27 Aug 2008)

Up Tipp said:


> Would you not visit your community welfare officer with a view to applying for supplementary welfare allowance?


 
The OP doesn't want to do this.



access said:


> the only thing that can be done is to get a temp HSE loan, which i really don't want to do.


 

There are delays in all offices due to the unprecedented increases in people "signing on". There is little you can do to speed it up except make sure that you have supplied all they have asked for so that it won't be delayed further when they get to it (wife's payslips, bank account balances, etc.) 

With your spouse working, at least you have some income coming in! Spare a thought for those with nobody else working in the house! (Not much consolation, I know)


----------



## access (27 Aug 2008)

nesbitt said:


> Move heaven and earth to get a job..........



Thanks for your very helpful input! but there is a reason i cant find work in my profession locally at the moment which i wont go into here.



Welfarite said:


> There are delays in all offices due to the unprecedented increases in people "signing on". There is little you can do to speed it up except make sure that you have supplied all they have asked for so that it won't be delayed further when they get to it (wife's payslips, bank account balances, etc.)
> 
> With your spouse working, at least you have some income coming in! Spare a thought for those with nobody else working in the house! (Not much consolation, I know)



Thank you for the info, i guess i will just have to wait for my claim to go through.


----------



## Deb___ (27 Aug 2008)

I can sympathize. The waiting list is totally unacceptable. My husband was laid off in June and it took so long to get a payment from them - it was horrendous. Eventually we only got it cause it turned out he was entitled to unemployment benefit all along (which we kept telling them) so that came through (nothing for me and the kids though cause I earned a whopping 16000 in 2006 - despite the fact that due to cutbacks I've had no income for 3 months). We are behind with so many things now it's terrifying. We did try for payment from CWO while we were waiting but she could not have been more unhelpful. Luckily he started a new job last week.

Why are you not interested in HSE payment? (though if your CWO is the same as mine you could well be too terrified to approach her!!!). Give it a shot. As far as I know they are quite flexible about paying it back.

Have you applied for the back to school grant? We had no luck cause despite no (I mean NO) money coming in for 2 months he was back in a new job by the time payments were being processed last week! Which is great but I hate that they wouldn't take into account our accrual of missed loan payments and the fact that his first weeks wages comes after the kids are back in school.

Either CWO supplementary payment (if you can squeeze it out of them) or family loan would be your best bets.

I've learned a hard lesson myself. Despite paying tax and prsi for 21 years when hardship hit there was no help available.  Wishing you better luck.


----------



## gipimann (27 Aug 2008)

While there are, sadly, some CWOs who act as if the money comes out of their own pocket, not all behave like that.   Look at the current situation from their perspective - downturn in the economy and a backlog at SW for Jobseeker's claims.   However the CWO is expected to process applications, carry out means testing, and make payment immediately.   And in the majority of cases, where there is an entitlement, they do.   

Anyone who feels they've been treated unfairly by a CWO can make an appointment to see the Superintendent CWO or write to him/her.   

Refunds of SWA are paid from the arrears of the SW payment when it comes through - so if SWA is paid while waiting for Jobseeker's Benefit or Allowance, once that claim is settled and entitlement is decided, the arrears are paid back to SWA and any balance is then paid to the customer.   It's not a loan per se, it's called a substitute payment.

Deb - just wondering about your situation, if you've had no income (presumably due to no work?), and are avaiable for work, have you signed on yourself?   If you have been working, you might be entitled to Jobseeker's Benefit in your own right?


----------

